# Dynamic Effort Resistance Bands



## TheLupinator (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking to incorporating DE training with resistance bands into my routine. I'm not a PLer, so not looking for anything massive just something for explosiveness/speed. Was looking at Elite FTS - Premium intense bands. Doubled up adds about 65lbs to bench and 125lbs to squat. Seems like a good starting point to me. What do you fellas recommend?



Thanks,


-Lupinator


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2014)

Get a pair of these

http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=495&pid=3254

And a pair of these 

http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=495&pid=515


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 2, 2014)

Word, brother. I'll start with those. Thanks!


----------



## Joliver (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Kilo-KB19-Full-Package-Powerlifting-Bands/dp/B005OUFJLQ

These are pretty good too.  Those are the 20" bands.  You may also want the 41" bands for squats--choke em up and whatnot.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok thanks fellas. Also in the market for a belt, you guys prefer lever or 2 prong? I've only used 2prong but I remember it being hard to get tight enough while still being able to breathe


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2014)

I'd go with a lever belt. They're so quick and simple to adjust.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 2, 2014)

I use the 41" light bands ORANGE from Elite on squats.  Run them around two dumbells each side of the rack, use plates to stop them from rolling.  You get pretty good tension from this.  if you look at my log you will see the tensions as I measured them with a fishing scale.  I am about 6 foot.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 2, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Ok thanks fellas. Also in the market for a belt, you guys prefer lever or 2 prong? I've only used 2prong but I remember it being hard to get tight enough while still being able to breathe



Go with a lever belt Lup..........Steel turned me onto that belt and I will have to say it is so much easier.


----------



## weavy88 (Jul 24, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Looking to incorporating DE training with resistance bands into my routine. I'm not a PLer, so not looking for anything massive just something for explosiveness/speed. Was looking at Elite FTS - Premium intense bands. Doubled up adds about 65lbs to bench and 125lbs to squat. Seems like a good starting point to me. What do you fellas recommend?
> 
> I use Elite FTS bands, good quality; I would highly recommend them.  Also, here is a link that shows the band calibrations stretched to different lengths, maybe you'll find it useful.
> http://articles.elitefts.com/training-articles/long-band-calibrations/
> http://articles.elitefts.com/training-articles/efs-pro-short-band-strength/


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 24, 2014)

The band calibrations above are difficult to use effectively.  They measure these in a setup you are not likely able to reproduce.  Best bet is to use a fishing scale if you want to be anal like me or just feel it out for speed.  Bar must maintain same speed for all reps and sets.  If it doesn't go down in weight on the bar.

Last thing....make sure you maintain band tension when in the hole.  I see assholes using bands that slack at the bottom of the lift.  Don't do that.


Below is a chart from my training log book that I setup and use.  I put this together from some Louie and Dave Tate articles and books.  You want an appropriate ratio of band tension to weight at the top and bottom of the lift.  Many don't think this is important BUT if you are going to do it might as well do it right.

IMPORTANT!
*Notice on the squat and Bench the band tension is at the BOTTOM despite what I have been taught and told by other vets.  This makes sense because you want to accelerate out of the hole at the % and then OVERLOAD at the top of the lift!  Many have said it is band tension calc'd at the top of the lift and this is just not true per Westside methodology.

Also the adjustments you need to make if you are a RAW lifter are listed below.  This matters!  Don't let anyone tell you it doesn't.  Westside guys are geared...the percentages they use are different because they lift a lot more!  So you need to up it slightly if you are raw and have a lower overall poundage.




Max Squat	Chains per side		Weight of chain (top)
200-400	1 (5/8)			40
400-500	1 (5/8), 1(1/2)		60
500-600	2 (5/8)			80
*Setup so (3) links are on the floor at lockout of the squat

Max Squat	Tension top		Tension bottom
200-400	115			40
400-500	175			60
500-600	290			80
**Add the tension at the BOTTOM of the squat to the barbell weight to get training weight*
* Louie - For speed work, the barbell weight is roughly 40-60% of your max. The band tension is 25% at the top, or lockout, and about 10% at the bottom.  SO  50%-75% total
_________________________________________________________________________________
Max Bench	Chains per side		Weight of chain (top)
100-200	1 (1/2)			20
300-400	1 (5/8)			40
400-500	1 (5/8), 1 (1/2)		60
*One Half of chain on the floor when bar is in the rack

Max Bench	Tension top		Tension bottom
200-300	40			20
300-400	60			30
400-500	90			45
*Add the tension at the BOTTOM of the bench to the barbell weight to get training weight



*DE percentages to be for RAW lifter *
Dynamic Effort Squat:
Raw Lifters: 10-12 sets of 2 reps at 70-85% 1RM TOTAL WEIGHT AND TENSION AT TOP 
Band tension at top is 25% so Bar Weight at top is 45% - 60% of 1RM at TOP

Dynamic Effort Deadlift:
All Lifters: 6-10 sets of 1-3 reps at 60-85% 1RM TOTAL WEIGHT AND TENSION AT TOP
Band tension at top is 25% so Bar Weight at top is 35% - 60% of 1RM at TOP

Dynamic Effort Bench:  Wave the percentages?
All Lifters: 9 x 3 repetitions at 50%-60% 1RM TOTAL WEIGHT AND TENSION AT TOP
Band tension at top is 25% so Bar Weight at top is 25% - 35% of 1RM  at TOP


----------

